# My Piranha Eater (new pics and vids added)



## Fomoris

Hi all !!! Today is a great day !!! I have finally received my Hoplias malabaricus... They are very rare around here (France) and it's very difficult to find one... I was searching around for about 1 year !!! I think there aren't more than 2 or 3 specimens in the whole France !!! He is 8.5" and I paid 35€ for him !!!

Here are the pics (he is in that temporary tank for about 2 hours) :










































His 16 US Gallons temporary tank... I will finish his 66 US Gallons tank within 2 or 3 days !!!










Some of my community amazonian tank fish :

Pterophyllum scalare








Male Apistogramma cacatuoides








Female Ancistrus dolichopterus








An other of the same Ancistrus dolichopterus









That's all... What do you think of him ??? I will update with new pics when he will go in his real tank









JorgeRemigio : Finally, I think that it's a great looking malabaricus... You were right









EDIT : Videos are added few messages later


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO

[quote name='Fomoris' date='Mar 16 2006, 04:42 PM' post='1404396']























Hi all !!! Today is a great day !!! I have finally received my Hoplias malabaricus... They are very rare around here (France) and it's very difficult to find one... I was searching around for about 1 year !!! I think there aren't more than 2 or 3 specimens in the whole France !!! He is 8.5" and I paid 35€ for him !!!

Here are the pics (he is in that temporary tank for about 2 hours) :

DAM,THOSE ARE NICE PICTURES.BUT THAT FISH LOOKS LIKE HE WILL EAT ANYTHING U DROP IN THE TANK.HOW BIG DOES HE GET?


----------



## Fomoris

That specie can reach 2' in the wild but I think they don't grow more than 18" in a home tank









For the moment, he hasn't eat anything but he is in that tank for less than 3 hours...


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO

Fomoris said:


> That specie can reach 2' in the wild but I think they don't grow more than 18" in a home tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the moment, he hasn't eat anything but he is in that tank for less than 3 hours...


THATS KOOL.BUT CAN U PLEASE TAKE SOME PICTURES OF THIS FISH WHEN U FEED HIM


----------



## Judazzz

Fantastic pictures, mate








Great collection of fish and aquascaping (community tank) as well - that Hoplias looks like a real mean sob


----------



## Fomoris

Thanks a lot Judazzz !!! I will take some full-tank pics of my community tank if you want... And some of the Hoplias when he will eat


----------



## Judazzz

Fomoris said:


> I will take some full-tank pics of my community tank if you want... And some of the Hoplias when he will eat


Yeah, that would be great!


----------



## oscared15

nice fish, good luck with it


----------



## JorgeRemigio

8,5" WOW!!!!!!!!!!! as soon as he starts eating....ohhhhh that is going to be nice!!!!

You were really lucky You got a BEAUTIFUL Hoplias!!! (You deserv it







)

Please keep us updated!!! i want to see that boy in the new tank...during feeding...and ehehehe after feeding with a big belly!!! lol

Congratulations!!

Regards!!

Jorge Remigio

P.S. keep a heavy lid...the guys jump out...i lost my first one like that...(i probably remmenber that)


----------



## MR.FREEZ

those Hoplias look so primitive


----------



## JorgeRemigio

MR.FREEZ said:


> those Hoplias look so primitive


and they are









but aren't they...cool as hell???

ehehehehe


----------



## Guest

Please feed him a piranha!


----------



## JorgeRemigio

DannyBoy17 said:


> Please feed him a piranha!


He would have it...easily...even if bigger than him...


----------



## Mettle

Amazing fish. You're one patient person waiting this long. You deserve the gorgeous specimen you got! Be sure to take tons of pics of your new baby and share them with us often!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Those things just scare me.


----------



## Fomoris

Thanks a lot for all those kind words !!!

He ate his shrimp during the night : now his belly is quite big... Those fish are very curious : he really interact with me !!! He is so cool !!! He changes his colors a lot !!! I have noticed that he has a green tint on his belly











> 8,5" WOW!!!!!!!!!!! as soon as he starts eating....ohhhhh that is going to be nice!!!!
> 
> You were really lucky You got a BEAUTIFUL Hoplias!!! (You deserv it )
> 
> Please keep us updated!!! i want to see that boy in the new tank...during feeding...and ehehehe after feeding with a big belly!!! lol
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Regards!!
> 
> Jorge Remigio
> 
> P.S. keep a heavy lid...the guys jump out...i lost my first one like that...(i probably remmenber that)


Thanks, I was forgotten that they jump !!! I have just put my dictionnary on the lid









Take some more pics of your Hoplias !!! He is gorgeous too









Best regards


----------



## Blacklotus

Outstanding looking pics, And congrats on the new fish


----------



## Judazzz

Something just dawned on me: did you ever freak out when seeing your Ancistrus, thinking "Oh my god, the poor thing has ich!







" 
With such a pattern I know I would.


----------



## p3r3

Judazzz said:


> Something just dawned on me: did you ever freak out when seeing your Ancistrus, thinking "Oh my god, the poor thing has ich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> With such a pattern I know I would.


I sure thought it was Ich when I first looked at it.


----------



## Fomoris

What is ich ??? An illness ??? Sorry I don't find out what that word means in French...

I have just finished my new Hoplias tank !!! New pics are coming


----------



## Guest

Hows that Ehiem Internal working?


----------



## face2006

is that kind of a snakehead?...nice fish?


----------



## black_piranha

ive gotta get me a wolf now


----------



## Fomoris

> Hows that Ehiem Internal working?


It works well











> is that kind of a snakehead?...nice fish?


It's a common wolffish









Thx


----------



## JorgeRemigio

face2006 said:


> is that kind of a snakehead?...nice fish?


No. it is a Characin an Hoplias Malabaricus...a very nice fish to keep (if You like the kind of course )


----------



## Fomoris

New pics and videos are coming tonight, in a few minutes


----------



## Fomoris

Firstly, here are the new pics :


































Videos are coming soon


----------



## RB 32

NiCe fish..


----------



## Fomoris

And now the videos :

http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=POZC37OQ
http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=LTLZD62L

The quality is not at it best but I have not find a good website for uploading them...


----------



## hughie

Please dont feed him a piranha.

lovely fish, i tried to download one of your vids and it took me to a singles dating website aswell.


----------



## Fomoris

Before downloading, you have to wait during about 1 minute and it takes about 5-6 minutes to download it... An add could hide the "Cliquez ici pour télécherger" button : you just have to close it









And don't be afraid, I will not feed him a piranha... I love them too


----------



## eddy3

Does he ever come out of hes cave? what are minimum tank gallons for that fish hes badass


----------



## Fomoris

Now, it doesn't move too much but I can still see him nicely... I think a 90-100 US Gallons is sufficient for a life-time


----------



## Dawgz

daaaaamn, nice fish...ive never seen a fish attack llike that...ive only seen an attack like that from snakes.


----------



## Fomoris

Wolves are real predators


----------



## JorgeRemigio

It's an Hoplias...no need for words







eheheheheh

Congratulations again Fomoris!!!

Keep us updated!!!!

Are u feeding that monster every day?


----------



## Fomoris

Thanks a lot mate









Before I got it, I told me that I will not feed him every day because I don't want him to grow too fast... But now... I can't hold back myself to feed him !!! That's so impressive and amazing !!! I love the way he hunt so much









So... I feed him every day with 2 feeder fish/big canadians earthworms









How is your Hoplias doing ???


----------



## JorgeRemigio

Fomoris said:


> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I got it, I told me that I will not feed him every day because I don't want him to grow too fast... But now... I can't hold back myself to feed him !!! That's so impressive and amazing !!! I love the way he hunt so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I feed him every day with 2 feeder fish/big canadians earthworms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your Hoplias doing ???


He is...bigggggg eheheheheh eats like a pig...almost every day!!! if i don't...he swims near the surface...waiting for the food...and following everybody that passes in front of the tank!!!


----------



## Fomoris

Sounds very good, I'm glad to hear it


----------



## Fomoris

Here are some new shots of him during a feeder chasing time :










































































And a full-tank shot (I ordered a lot of new plants and I'm still waiting for them) :










That's really amazing how he uses plants to chase feeders


----------



## JorgeRemigio

very nice set up!!









I love the changes in colorations of the Hoplias!!!


----------



## Fomoris

Thanks... I will post new pics of him and his tank tomorrow or after tomorrow









Yesterday, he ate a 5.5" feeder (he is 8.5")... He took him down in 2 minutes


----------



## kickass

fomoris how did you get him?( comment tu l a eu







j en veux un aussi ^^ )


----------



## skubasteve!

This thread is over a year old bro, dont think this guy is active anymore.


----------



## ChilDawg

He was seen on August 4th, so maybe he's still lurking. Try sending him a PM or an e-mail...


----------



## kickass

i know him on an other forum he is still active


----------



## Fomoris

C'est quoi ton pseudo sur l'autre forum qu'on en discute là-bas ???


----------



## baddfish

How big is that Wolf now? Ive got 14 Hoplias of my own. (12-15in) All but 2 (i believe) are the Ecuador Wolves. Bigger heads in my opinion. Still have 2 BLK Xingu Wolves at 9 and 12in. Also, 3 Gold Wolves at 11-12in. These are by far some of my FAVORITE fish.


----------



## Fomoris

He is a little bit more than 13" now and still growing


----------



## piranhadaddy

tell me about your sand. did you mix it, or buy it like that? it looks great.


----------



## Fomoris

I mixed black quartz with sand of Loire (local sand of the "Loire" Rio)


----------

